# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد بگیرم یا نه!!!لطفا بگید بهم

## Safa021

سلام...معدل کتبی سوم رشته ریاضی من شد 12.56 و سر یه سری مسایل اینجوری افت کردم...امسال پیش ریاضی رو تموم کردم و میخوام سال بعد کنکور تجربیبدم...میخواستم بدونم لازمه برم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم یا با همین معدل که تو رشته تجربی تاثیرش کمتره کنکور بدم......لظفا کمکم کنید...ارزش داه دیپلم بگیرم یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## K0nkurii1111

معدلتون پایینه بنظرمن دیپلم انسانی بگیرین چون برای همه ی درسا فقط ده بگیرین کافیه و چهارتا درس هم هفت درصد تاثیرشه من دیپ مجدد انسانی میگیرم امسال برای کنکور ریاضی

----------


## biology115

> معدلتون پایینه بنظرمن دیپلم انسانی بگیرین چون برای همه ی درسا فقط ده بگیرین کافیه و چهارتا درس هم هفت درصد تاثیرشه من دیپ مجدد انسانی میگیرم امسال برای کنکور ریاضی


دوست عزیز یعنی برا دیپلم مجدد انسانی
باید فلسفه و منطق رو پاس کنیم؟

----------


## idealist

> دوست عزیز یعنی برا دیپلم مجدد انسانی
> باید فلسفه و منطق رو پاس کنیم؟


*این چه سوالیه آخه؟ همه دروس سوم انسانی رو باید پاس کنی تا دیپلم بگیری. لیست درسها رو اگه میخای گوگل کن برات میاد*

----------


## Safa021

> معدلتون پایینه بنظرمن دیپلم انسانی بگیرین چون برای همه ی درسا فقط ده بگیرین کافیه و چهارتا درس هم هفت درصد تاثیرشه من دیپ مجدد انسانی میگیرم امسال برای کنکور ریاضی


به نظر من تجربی بگیرم بهتره...چون  هم بیشتر برای کنکور آماده میشم هم درسها راحت تر از کنکور و با سختی زیاد میتونم 20 درصد کنکور رو بگیرم...اگر هم شد بیشتر...ولی 7 درصد انسانی با نمرات کم میشه دو الی 3 درصد که با توجه به سختی کنکور هیچ فایده ای برام نداره....به نظر خودم تجربی بهتره

----------


## biology115

> *این چه سوالیه آخه؟ همه دروس سوم انسانی رو باید پاس کنی تا دیپلم بگیری. لیست درسها رو اگه میخای گوگل کن برات میاد*


من دانش آموز انسانی میشناختم به زور و التماس فلسفه و منطقش رو ده آورد
حالا ما که اصلا چیزی ازش سر در نمیاریم بریم چه جوری پاسش کنیم؟

----------


## K0nkurii1111

من همین شهریور امتحان فلسفه منطق رو دادم فقط یه روز و شب خوندمش

----------


## idealist

> من دانش آموز انسانی میشناختم به زور و التماس فلسفه و منطقش رو ده آورد
> حالا ما که اصلا چیزی ازش سر در نمیاریم بریم چه جوری پاسش کنیم؟


*منم دانش آموز ریاضی میشناسم که با زور و التماس هم حسابان و هندسه ده نیاورد 
ضزیب هوشی و تلاش افراد باهم متفاوته*

----------


## idealist

> من همین شهریور امتحان فلسفه منطق رو دادم فقط یه روز و شب خوندمش


*چند شدی؟ کل انسانی رو همین شهریور دادی؟*

----------


## biology115

راستی جریان این ترمیم نمرات چی شد؟

----------


## K0nkurii1111

تو اینکه دیپلم تجربی بهتره شکی نیست ولی باید تلاش کنین همه ی درسارو نوزده بیست بگیرین وزیست رو هم تشریحی بخونین

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> *چند شدی؟ کل انسانی رو همین شهریور دادی؟*


هنوز نرفتم مدرسه بگیرم صبر میکنم جواب داخلیم بعدش ولی پاس میشم پانزده واحدشو شهریور برداشتم هفده واحد دی امتحان میدم

----------


## Ritalin

> من دانش آموز انسانی میشناختم به زور و التماس فلسفه و منطقش رو ده آورد
> حالا ما که اصلا چیزی ازش سر در نمیاریم بریم چه جوری پاسش کنیم؟


شما فقط فلسفه بخونی ۹ نمره میگیری و منطق هم ۶ درس اولش زیاد مشکل نیست بقیش یه کم سخت میشه که اونم بخونی میتونید از پسش بربیاید فقط قبل امتحانا یه دور باید کتاب خونده باشید و موقع امتحان سوال نهایی کار کنید من کارای دیپ مجدد برای شهریورم طول کشید درسا شب امتحانی میخونم ولی راضیم از نمرات خداروشکر

----------


## Safa021

راستی دوستان آخرش چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟واقعا ارزش داره برم دیپ تجربی بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟آخه واسه من 18.5 درصد حساب میشه معدل....برم بگیرم دی ماه دیپ تجربی رو

----------


## Hellion

> راستی دوستان آخرش چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟واقعا ارزش داره برم دیپ تجربی بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟آخه واسه من 18.5 درصد حساب میشه معدل....برم بگیرم دی ماه دیپ تجربی رو


ارزش نداره یک ماه کنکوری رو روش وقت بزارین ..

----------


## khaan

به نظر من باید شهریور دیپلم مجدد رو میگرفتین دیگه از این به بعد وقت طلاست ارزش نداره وقت تلف بشه.

----------


## Ritalin

کسی میدونه کی معلوم میشه تاثیر معدل چند درصد 
به نظرتون امسال پیش هم تاثیر میدن

----------

